# My Serrasalmus.....?



## epesiete (Apr 2, 2012)

Well i have almost 2 months whit her...


















































































And this are new pics April 8


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow what a difference 2 months of excellent care makes







Congrats on her, she is a beauty!


----------



## jadecade (Apr 28, 2014)

wow nice fish, i wonder wot it is


----------

